# Projection mapping tutorial



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'll try to make this short, but also thorough. First a bit of backstory. I go to Disney world at least once a year, and while the singing busts in the haunted mansion are great, what really caught my eye was the complete transformation of the castle they do as a night show. I did research to find its called projection mapping (as well as going by other names). After more research, I found other people using it a lot, mostly VJ's, but a few personal videos for holidays. I always thought it was going to be one of those things that would require loads of money, and lots of high tech, not to mention, countless hours of computer time. I first delved into it for the Halloween and Christmas holidays in 2012, and found that yes, a lot of hours on the computer is needed, but the tech is straight forward. All you need is a video projector (the more lumens the better) and some simple software. So let's jump right in. 

First thing you need to do is set up your projector to display your computers desk top onto your home. Take note of the resolution. Match your desktop to your projector. In My case it will be 1024x768 with a 4:3 aspect ratio. I run my display in "duplicate" so I can look to my monitor to see how things are progressing. Your trying to cover as much as possible, so this may require a lot of yard space or a short throw projector. Once you get the coverage you are happy with, you need to make a trace of the features of your home that you want to project on. There are a few ways to do this. I myself use a program called screen marker. It's free and easy. I run the software and color my entire screen black. Using the line tool,( switching to white) I then draw onto my house tracing anything I want to project on. 

This is the house trace as seen on the house. 








This is how it looks on the monitor.








I then take a screenshot and save this to my desktop. From here it's over to photoshop (or again, an image editing program of your choice) for making masks. 
I recently bought a new projector, so I am writing this tutorial as I proceed through the steps. 

More to follow.

EDIT: forgot to mention. Make sure you take measurements, or mark EXACTLY, where the projector is. This will be crucial as you need to place the projector in the same spot when you go to do your showing. I mark my lawn with paint. This ensures that things will line up after bringing your set up inside. More on this in the last installment.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking forward to the rest of the Tut


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

This will be good.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm planning to expand my projection activities to include mapping this year, so will be following this with interest. 

Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## GamblinFool (Sep 18, 2013)

So excited to see this tut.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Very cool. Looking forward to more info.

Victor


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

interested in concept. looking forward to next post.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Just an update and question. I want to redo my trace as I want to move my projector to a different location. For the people that are awaiting the next steps of this tutorial, I don't want to keep you hanging. Would it be ok if I used a former trace, as I don't want to go through the creation process with a trace that I will be discarding? The concept and method will still be the same. It's just a lot of work for something that won't be used.


----------



## GamblinFool (Sep 18, 2013)

For me there is time.... Do what you need to do and work with the new image if needed.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

It seems like the conceptual piece should be enough....I would think that simply using the existing trace to illustrate the methods, process, etc. would be just fine.

If I can't leap that logic gap, I may have bigger concerns.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't wait to follow along. I have always wanted to learn how this was done.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Bear with me a little longer. I'm learning a new piece of software to make it a video tutorial. Trying to get the settings just right so it's fluid and not laggy. I should have the photoshop part done before the weekend is out. Then it will be on to the video editing portion. First tutorial and first time using cam studios, so a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's part 2 of the process, using Photoshop for making the masks. Two things I forgot to point out.
1: When using the Pen Tool to create a shape, have it set to "shape tool" in the upper left corner.
2: Set the directory for where you want to export your files to. This should be a given, which is why I overlooked the step.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the 1st vid- On 8:45 you want to export to file.Was this a new file or a previously made file?

Victor


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah sorry. I already had a file set, so forgot to mention where to export to. I mentioned it in my post with the link for YouTube. Select a location or create a new folder to export your masks in. I will make a comment stating so now. My pc is shut down for the night, and I don't want to go start it up to add it in description. I tried to remember everything, but I'm not good at public speaking, and being a first time doing a voice video, tutorial, and using the screen capture software, my nerves were frayed. Good thing I edited it down. It was close to an hour and a half with all the mistakes and nerves.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I thought the video was quite informative, and thorough. 

You're doing great with it, I certainly wouldn't have suspected it was your first time taking it on; nothing to be nervous about at all. 

Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Love this! Can't wait to see how you block and insert the video sequences within each wire frame.


----------



## roterhead (Feb 20, 2014)

Really interested in Project Mapping, so looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

I'm really concerned about Lumens. Seems like 3000 Lumens would be minimum but something like 6000 would be closer to what is needed. Also seems that the projector needs to have very high contrast to keep "black areas black at night".

I've seen the disneyworld projection and it is absolutely amazing. From what I've been able to glean, they are using 20K lumen hi res $30K Christie projectors spread around in 13 locations to get the amount of light seen. That;s a lot of projectors and lumens! They use special s/w to synchronize to provide transparent transitions from each edge of projection..

I've a street light close by and that will wash my house, so that is part of my concern.

I'll be curious to hear what the lumen and contrast you have!


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

My old projector was 3100 lumens, 400:1 contrast ratio. If you check out my videos, the one labeled 2012 bureau holiday magic, that is the actual show on the house. The 2012 Halloween ones, were from a 1500 lumen, 400:1 constrast projector. I too have a street light on both sides of my house (2 houses down I. Either direction) and my across the street neighbor, has 2 100 watt flood lights.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

I haven't forgotten about this. I actually have the final stage of the tutorial complete, but have come across exporting issues. I keep getting the stupid c++ runtime error. Trying to track it down, and get it straightened out has been a nightmare. Before reinstalling the software or doing a ctrl start on it (which can make me lose some files) I'm trying an export on each segment individually. I'm hoping to get it completed and uploaded by the end of the weekend. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I too have always wondered about how this was done. Thanks for this.

By the way, I embedded your video using the Filmstrip icon - hope you don't mind.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Not at all. Thank you for that. I'll use my pc instead of my smart phone to do the same with my final video.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Three more videos up on my channel. I never got the issue figured out, and one of the tutorial sequences (I believe ) was corrupted causing the issue. I will redo it and get it up ASAP. IM not going to post individual links to each video as to not clutter this post to much. Just go to my channel for the steps. Unfortunately, the corrupted sequence is the one for making each video track, using the transform tool to make the basic video (4 sided) tracks to fit into areas like windows and doors. I will post up again as soon as I get that segment redone.

Link to playlist containing steps. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiLaEKwlx40&list=PLlAT1c4gEYRRqy1My38rMT6aC8yGQeWhc


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Final segment uploading as I type this. If it seems like I left out anything, or if anyone has questions, please feel free to post here, pm me, or post up on which ever video in question in the comments. I really wish I could have made the last group of videos in a single sequence, but for the life of me couldn't figure out what was going wrong.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Icepick for taking the time to put this up and the effort you put in making the tuts . I am sure it will help anyone who wants to get started doing this. Making a narrated software tutorial is not as easy as some may think. Great job!


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Haunted Neurons said:


> Thanks Icepick for taking the time to put this up and the effort you put in making the tuts . I am sure it will help anyone who wants to get started doing this. Making a narrated software tutorial is not as easy as some may think. Great job!


No problem. Figured why not share what I know, even if it is limited and software specific. The concepts will still be the same with other software, only specifics will change. And it deffinately is tough doing a narrated tutorial. Lol. I had to keep slowing myself down as I'm just used to getting right to what I do. Each step had to be done multiple times to make sure I kept it kind of fluid. I'm probably going to take the final steps and stitch them together after my new laptop gets here. My current one doesn't play well with resource heavy programs, so I ordered a high performance HP 15z j100 (think that's the one) with upgraded video card. Once it arrives I will probably also do more tutorials for using serif movie plus. There's tons of built in features that I also use that I didn't want to include in these tutorials, as they are probably more specific to serif. 

Again any questions or comments from anyone, I'm more than happy to answer. Please also thumbs up or down the videos if you watch them.


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

The world is a better place thanks to tutorials.. Thanks for this.. And I look forwArd to the rest!!


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

I apologize ahead of time if this isn't welcomed as it is off the Halloween topic, but wanted to share my new sequence for christmas. 






Here is a preliminary version of my new show. Still a lot of little clean up to do, and additional footage to add. Thinking of adding more sceens to another window telling her story up to the point of here "letting go". If anyone can think of additions and improvements, please feel free to let me know. As always, please thumbs up or down and subscribe to see more to come.


----------



## professor_key (Apr 2, 2010)

Well done, Icepick. A very tasteful yet impressive use of mapping.


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh man, Icepick, that looks awesome!


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks professor and echo. This one is only like 10-20% done. The rest of the family was so enamored with it, I figured i would post it before completion. Any insight on improvements are very welcomed. I'm not going to post anymore updates on this one till it's complete due to, again, its not halloween specific. I hope I'm not rubbing anyone the wrong way with a christmas video.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow icepick, up until now I have not thought about Christmas decorating for even a second..but after watching this the possibilities are unlimited! 
Thank you Very much for the walk through. Very thoroughly done . 

You use photo shop, but
Is there any reason why you are using the serif movieplus instead of Adobe premiere ? I picked up the premiere elements but may just have to buy the movie make based on your tutorial.
thanks again
Rich


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

spiney99 said:


> Wow icepick, up until now I have not thought about Christmas decorating for even a second..but after watching this the possibilities are unlimited!
> Thank you Very much for the walk through. Very thoroughly done .
> 
> You use photo shop, but
> ...


Thanks for the comments. I use serif movie plus based on I had seen it used for this already. After using photoshop and after effects, I wanted to use a light resource program. Serif had all the features I needed, and is incredibly easy to use. I have been real busy with prop building as of late, but will eventually do some more tutorials showing the features that I used for my mapping.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

wow.. never thought of this.. love the idea thank you


----------



## Chadkysohm (Mar 12, 2016)

Just getting started for Halloween 2016. I used a projector to loop Halloween music videos last year. I plan on attempting the projection map based on your tutorial. Purchased the serif movie plus software recently. Any tips/ pointers based on your experience?


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Chadkysohm said:


> Just getting started for Halloween 2016. I used a projector to loop Halloween music videos last year. I plan on attempting the projection map based on your tutorial. Purchased the serif movie plus software recently. Any tips/ pointers based on your experience?


Be sure to read some of the comments on the YouTube tutorial steps. I haven't been able to make any more videos due to life getting crazy. I was able to answer and talk people through certain issues. The biggest tip I can give with the software is, if you end up using the mouse wheel a lot (I know I do), make sure you left click in between opening drop down menus. I can't count the times I started scrolling to only find I was making changes to track settings. I still do want to make some more videos showing some of the effects and such that can be done with the software, it's just a time management issue. If you run into any problems, I'll be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Giving this a bump ! Not just to help others but because I have a question as well .. I bought a new projector that is an Ultra Short Throw.. Totally changes the projection angle on the house since my last one was a short throw.. 

Question for the master, my new mask looks very much like the first one that you posted.. It now looks like a morphed house (larger at the top and smaller at the bottom..looks like it is leaning forward.). My last mask looked like a normal house drawing that was standard ratio top to bottom. Now I am taking it to photo shop to work on the exterior.. If I want a castle stone or a wooden siding type façade, do I need to tweak the size of the stones on the top vs the bottom to account for the new angle I am projecting from? I assume the answer is check it out and tweak as needed, but just wanted to see if you ever experienced this. I am afraid the morphed house will mean morphed images as well.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

spiney99 said:


> Giving this a bump ! Not just to help others but because I have a question as well .. I bought a new projector that is an Ultra Short Throw.. Totally changes the projection angle on the house since my last one was a short throw..
> 
> Question for the master, my new mask looks very much like the first one that you posted.. It now looks like a morphed house (larger at the top and smaller at the bottom..looks like it is leaning forward.). My last mask looked like a normal house drawing that was standard ratio top to bottom. Now I am taking it to photo shop to work on the exterior.. If I want a castle stone or a wooden siding type façade, do I need to tweak the size of the stones on the top vs the bottom to account for the new angle I am projecting from? I assume the answer is check it out and tweak as needed, but just wanted to see if you ever experienced this. I am afraid the morphed house will mean morphed images as well.


You are correct that the angles will transfer to your finished product. If you don't angle your overlay ( say stone walls) they will look off. What I did was draw in reference lines of my siding so I could match my images to. Last year I did a decrepit run down house with peeling painted siding. My reference lines were used to line up my peeling painted siding image, so I even had everything lined up plank for plank.
M







Here is a reference image, albeit sideways.

Edit: I don't remember what software your using for video editing, but with serif, if you hold the control key then grab a corner of the video frame, it makes it easier to adjust for this situation. Other software editing programs can also do this by adjusting your video tracks in "3-d" space, just serif made it super simple. That's the main reason I used serif to begin with, the ability to make quick easy adjustments to match those weird angles.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Great thread! Thanks all who have contributed.

I don't have a short-throw projector but do have a nice 4000 lumen standard projector. My question is about mounting height: do I need to try to get my projector at eye-level (maybe 5ft. 6in. for average) for best experience? Or can I have it at "tombstone level" (3ft. hidden behind a tombstone)? I don't want things to look distorted.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

wackychimp said:


> Great thread! Thanks all who have contributed.
> 
> I don't have a short-throw projector but do have a nice 4000 lumen standard projector. My question is about mounting height: do I need to try to get my projector at eye-level (maybe 5ft. 6in. for average) for best experience? Or can I have it at "tombstone level" (3ft. hidden behind a tombstone)? I don't want things to look distorted.


That's the beauty with mapping. Nothing will look distorted due to the fact that you are distorting the image in editing, and once projected onto your home (or whatever your mapping to) it looks as if it's at the perfect angle.
Think of it like the keystone adjustment on a projector. If you project at an angle, you can square up your image using keystone. If you map your environment, your adding keystone in editing.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks sweet! What kind of projector are you using? I really want to do this but I have a large tree in one half of my yard...




Icepick said:


> You are correct that the angles will transfer to your finished product. If you don't angle your overlay ( say stone walls) they will look off. What I did was draw in reference lines of my siding so I could match my images to. Last year I did a decrepit run down house with peeling painted siding. My reference lines were used to line up my peeling painted siding image, so I even had everything lined up plank for plank.
> M
> View attachment 323993
> 
> ...


----------



## roselanecemetry (Mar 14, 2016)

Just wondering where everyone gets there video files from. Started playing with this last night. The out line and photo shop part was pretty easy now just need to get all the video parts together.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

SavageEye said:


> Looks sweet! What kind of projector are you using? I really want to do this but I have a large tree in one half of my yard...


I'm using a BenQ 880 ust. I needed ultra short throw to be able to get full coverage of my house. Before I purchased he short throw, I was using a view sonic pj862. I had to have it around 30 feet away, and it only covered about 2/3 of my house.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

roselanecemetry said:


> Just wondering where everyone gets there video files from. Started playing with this last night. The out line and photo shop part was pretty easy now just need to get all the video parts together.


Most of my footage is from videos I own. There are a few exceptions where I found royalty free footage and use it. There is also using google images for static items.


----------



## Roselanecemetery (Sep 29, 2016)

ok so i made my trace, in windows paint set the properties to 1024x768. screen res is the same . when i bring this image into serif set the project to the same 1024x768 when i look at the full screen video on the house the image dont line up like it did in paint the right side is short if that makes scene any idea on what the issue could be.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Roselanecemetery said:


> ok so i made my trace, in windows paint set the properties to 1024x768. screen res is the same . when i bring this image into serif set the project to the same 1024x768 when i look at the full screen video on the house the image dont line up like it did in paint the right side is short if that makes scene any idea on what the issue could be.


From the messages I get from people having issues using "paint" , it seems like the best work around is when your making the initial trace, have your display set for projector only. This seems to have fixed issues with the lining up. There is also a " pixel aspect ratio" in serif properties that needs to be set at "1.0"


----------



## Roselanecemetery (Sep 29, 2016)

Ok thanks i will look into that tonight


----------



## MET42 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was wondering how the mapping went and if you have any video from Halloween night


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Icepick, great tutorial. I have a few questions if I may:


Firstly, like Icepick, my wife and I go yearly to Disney albeit DLP (Disney Land Paris in France) and we were blown away by the Disney Dreams night show that transforms the castle.

I understand the importance to setting your computer’s resolution to the same as the projector’s native resolution to do the trace of the house.

My current projector (NEC MT106) whilst good as it has 2,600 ANSI lumens, native resolution of 1024 x 768 (XGA) but a throw ratio of approximately 1.5:1 so I’d have to position it across the road to get the effect. I will have to get another projector with a shorter throw ratio.

*Question 1: After doing 3D trace do you set your computer back to default resolution?*
Once you have done the trace and you’re back inside using your image editing program to make masks do you need to keep the computer’s resolution the same the projector’s native resolution or can you reset the computer back to its default resolution.

*Question 2: Best cost effective native resolution?*
As I need to get another projector but this time a short throw one, apart from good ANSI lumens, what native resolution should I go for. i.e 1024 x 768, 1280 x 800, or 1920 x 1080? OK that might be a silly question as on paper 1920 x 1080 is better but on terms of projection mapping is there much difference between 1280 x 800 and 1920 x 1080 or even 1024 x 768? Bearing in mind that a higher native resolution is going to cost more.

*Question 3: If you upgrade projector do you need to redo 3D trace and start again?*
If I bought a 1280 x 800 native resolution projector and used it for a few years and then when prices drop bought a 1920 x 1080 native resolution projector would I need to start from scratch, i.e.redo the 3D trace etc?

Many thanks,


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Privateer said:


> Hi Icepick, great tutorial. I have a few questions if I may:
> 
> 
> Firstly, like Icepick, my wife and I go yearly to Disney albeit DLP (Disney Land Paris in France) and we were blown away by the Disney Dreams night show that transforms the castle.
> ...


Yes you can set your computer back to its native resolution while working and even using it to playback( if your using it for playback) of your edited mapping. If you want to save a step with not having to make changes back and forth, just set your display to "projector only" when making the map. This should use your native projector settings right from the start. 

Question 2 isn't one I can really help with. Of course I want to say go with a 10000 plus lumen, 1920x1080 ultra short throw. But I know everyone has a budget. All I can recommend is to buy what you can afford. Resolution is more important than lumens to me, but that means nothing if people can't see it. Base your lumens on you r ambient lighting. My first year, I used a 1100 lumen machine and it worked just fine. 

Question three is an absolute yes, a new map will be needed if you change projectors. The good news is, is that the mapping is the easy part. Going through all your created content to resize and adjust to fit the new projector is the hard part. for me, this is where labeling my video tracks properly helped. Your house won't change so it's just adjusting the actual video track to fit to the new map. 

If I missed anything let me know, or if you have any more questions.


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Icepick ,

Thanks for the advice, I think what I'll probably do is keep to the "reasonably priced" short throw projectors off eBay that have 50% or more of their lamp life left. This will allow me to get a reasonable projector and if I upgrade every 2 to 3 years then hopefully for the same price as the previous one, I can get a more advanced projector with better ANSI lumens and resolution. This would then give me a reason to re-map and to try different techniques and effects.

I have a couple more questions:

1. Projector safety and security
Halloween where I am iis generally wet and windy. How do you keep your projector safe from the elements and also safe from being interfered with (i.e. moved or shaken) by inquisitive ToTs or at worse picked up and stolen?

2. Effects
On YouTube there are some great Halloween projection mapping videos with the house being knocked down at the finale, bricks or sections of house spinning around like shutters or Rubiks Cube. How are these effects achieved? Are they generic so any video editing software will do it or are they specific to individual software? Are there names for effects dos if you watched a particular Halloween projection mapping videos you would say ah, they did x, y, and z effects. Are there any web resources that list describe a load of effects so that us novice mappers, once we have 3D traced our houses, can say right lets do A, B, C, and D to the effects and add such and such extra videos as well?

Many thanks,


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

Icepick said:


> I myself use a program called screen marker. It's free and easy. I run the software and color my entire screen black. Using the line tool,( switching to white) I then draw onto my house tracing anything I want to project on.


Sorry, I'm being a complete newbie on the first step of 3D tracing the house.

I'm trying to work out the actual software that you're referring to as a lot of different links come up for "screen marker", who makes it?

Secondly, can anybody recommend a decent "full screen drawing program" for Mac? I tried Paint 2 which I can't get to go full screen.

Once again apologies from an ex-Windows user who is now floundering in Mac


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Privateer said:


> Sorry, I'm being a complete newbie on the first step of 3D tracing the house.
> 
> I'm trying to work out the actual software that you're referring to as a lot of different links come up for "screen marker", who makes it?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delayed replies. I do not have a Mac , but any "highlight" type program should work. Preferably one that allows free form drawing as well as custom shapes and perfectly straight lines.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Privateer said:


> Hi Icepick ,
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I think what I'll probably do is keep to the "reasonably priced" short throw projectors off eBay that have 50% or more of their lamp life left. This will allow me to get a reasonable projector and if I upgrade every 2 to 3 years then hopefully for the same price as the previous one, I can get a more advanced projector with better ANSI lumens and resolution. This would then give me a reason to re-map and to try different techniques and effects.
> 
> ...


For weather proofing and security, I used a speaker box for 15 inch subwoofers that I sprayed with "plastic-dip" (rubberized paint) to weather proof. It's also quite a heavy box, and far enough away from prying eyes (and sticky fingers) so it isn't an issue. I also bring it in every night (only run the show for the week of Halloween) so as to not create temptation. I will try to get a photo of what I use at some point, or find the thread where I posted photos to already. 

For the effects, you can custom build your own in after effects, or use mapping templates (to an extent) to create some cool things. After effects has a crumble effect that I used to make a gingerbread house (for Christmas) crumble away at the end. In serif, you can do like say "spinning shutters", by setting key frames and rotating you video track. I was really hoping to get more tutorials done showing some thing that can be done in serif movie plus, but time has become a precious commodity for me since I have started working again.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Privateer, check your private messages.


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

SavageEye said:


> Looks sweet! What kind of projector are you using? I really want to do this but I have a large tree in one half of my yard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I also have a few trees that are blocking my way , I bet for many not all having a short throw projector would work best for this.


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Icepick,

Many thanks for your help and advice and also for your PM.

I'm kinda making things harder for myself by moving over to Mac (from Windows) so not only do I have to learn the Mac, I have to find the necessary (and right) software which is time consuming. Coupled with the fact that I have other non-Halloween projects on the go plus I have to work means that it's taking me a long time to do things and thus reply. However, I have found a couple of useful things so far for Mac users:

*Full screen drawing/paint program for Mac*

I have found that Paintbrush by Soggy Waffles is a great paint program and is similar to MS Paint. It allows you to go full screen and you can quickly invert the screen, which makes it ideal for 3D tracing.

*Display Menu*

Icepick has said how important is is to set your computer's screen resolution to the same as your projectors native resolution, well Display Menu by Thorsten Karrer (in the Mac App Store) is a useful little app that allows you to quickly set your screen resolution. Display Menu is free and can do a limited number of screen resolutions, you can upgrade it to Display Menu Pro for £1.99, which gives you more resolutions.

Now that I have a full screen paint program and the ability to easily change my Mac's screen resolution I shall look for a projector and the necessary cables to connect to the Mac. Then I can create a 3D trace of my house, probably when the weather's a little warmer!  As the projector will be a used one, sourced via eBay (or similar), it will take me some time to get my hands on the right projector for me.

I'm glad that I looked into Projection Mapping when I did, as things are progressing very slowly due to the aforementioned interruptions. However I'm enjoying the challenges and looking forward to the finished display. 

Regards,


----------

